# Can you ensure cure with heat press



## kellott6 (Apr 7, 2015)

We currently screen print with plastisol ink, flash dry inbetween colors, use conveyor dryer at 320 for cure. We were wondering if we could also heat press multi color jobs to ensure cure as we've had a few oversized designs have some failures at different parts of design after wash test.


----------



## Screen Medics (Feb 23, 2015)

You shouldn't have to add time consuming extra steps to your process. First it may cause other problems and second, it takes more time which reduces your profits.

You state you have a temperature of 320 degrees F. What is your belt speed? We dry at 350 degrees F and run the dryer belt around 16 to 17 feet per minute.

Obviously a faster belt speed can lead to undercured prints. It is important to confirm your displayed dryer temperature and actual dryer temperature are the same. We had one dryer temperature guage reading 12 degrees F. hotter than actual and that dryer saw problems similar to what you described because of undercuring.


----------



## francisdesigner (Mar 20, 2015)

yes, heat press will cure.
And another good thing using it is the print feels softer and even specially if you are using plastisol inks.


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

yes....wash test, wash test, wash test


----------



## brandunofficial (Aug 6, 2012)

Heat press will cure but from what it sound like is that the dryer you have is small? And my guess is that the sides of the shirts are washing off? If so they you have to run them through at different angles and more than one time. Curing with a heat press will flatten the inks and sometimes make the prints smear.


----------



## frightliners (Feb 15, 2017)

brandunofficial said:


> Heat press will cure but from what it sound like is that the dryer you have is small? And my guess is that the sides of the shirts are washing off? If so they you have to run them through at different angles and more than one time. Curing with a heat press will flatten the inks and sometimes make the prints smear.


Old thread and I apologize but, I must say, I don't see the smearing being too accurate? Unless you just threw absolutely wet WET ink onto a press and sloppily pressed it. If you just flash cure prior to going to press it shouldn't have any issues. I mean, if smearing were such an issue, why are so many people successful with plastisol transfers??


----------

